# NSW: 22/08/11 Middle Harbour - First blood



## Nofish (Jan 12, 2008)

Took a day off to take my brother fishing. 2nd outing in the Outback. 
Plan was to get some yakkas and squid a tow them around Middle Harbour. Unfortuatley the squid didn't come out to play. 
Managed to blood up the mirage drive with a 90cm King on a livie and also scored a livley rat on a gulp.








New Pb


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Smashing king mate (and only on your 2nd outing too!).

Great work

Marty


----------



## Keegan (Feb 8, 2011)

Great fish mate. 
If u dnt mind me asking, where did u collect livies and try for squid? 
And were was this beast caught? Near spit bridge at all?
Thanks


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice way to start. Hope you keep it up.


----------



## Nofish (Jan 12, 2008)

2nd outing in the Outback and one of many this year, however as opposed to last year i only mananged rats up until yesterday  . First legal king in a long while. My previous yak was a Tarpon 120.
Livies were caught of a wharf in blackwattle bay before heading out in the yak. I usually get them at Balmoral. Don't know where the squid are meant to be as didn't get any ;-) 
90 cm fish was caught near the Spit on 25 lb braid, 60 lb leader with a live yakka.
Rat was caught on a 5 inch gulp in Nuclear chicken in the moorings off Beauty Point on 10 lb braid
My brother got a nice day out on the water but no fish. I managed to convince him that i got the bridge to opened for him - :lol: 









Cheers


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats Dahmon, that's a nice fish mate!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fantastic fish. What a way to blood a yak.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good going Mr Nofish- hope more Kingfish mojo lubricates the Mirage Drive ever onwards


----------



## Keegan (Feb 8, 2011)

Nofish said:


> 2nd outing in the Outback and one of many this year, however as opposed to last year i only mananged rats up until yesterday  . First legal king in a long while. My previous yak was a Tarpon 120.
> Livies were caught of a wharf in blackwattle bay before heading out in the yak. I usually get them at Balmoral. Don't know where the squid are meant to be as didn't get any ;-)
> 90 cm fish was caught near the Spit on 25 lb braid, 60 lb leader with a live yakka.
> Rat was caught on a 5 inch gulp in Nuclear chicken in the moorings off Beauty Point on 10 lb braid
> ...


Thanks for the details. Need to learn all these names
Of all these places as i have no idea where they are. Lol
Thanks


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice effort and excellent king for the harbour.
We managed to get a few yakkas on the eastern side of the Spit Bridge a few weeks ago. Pretty much just as you reach the end of Spit Reserve past the last of the moored boats. I would guess there are lots of spots around there tho.

Rob.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

The marina at clontarf is pretty reliable in the dark for yakkas, and the pool there is good in daylight, both can be fished from the yak. Plenty of arrow, southern and cuttle spots around there but not easy to describe. Can fill you in if we meet up out there one day.

Very nice winter king there well done.

David


----------



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

charlie sheen doesn't know what winning is. cracking fish!


----------



## ifish1208 (Feb 17, 2010)

nice fish would love to catch a king like that


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

that's a quality kingie there and a great achievement to land it in a yak for sure! Well done!


----------



## spongy (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats a great PB.
Congrats.


----------



## kayaklee (Sep 8, 2011)

just wondering how you hook your livies when going for kingies , thanks


----------

